# Cubase 10.5 Record & Play button



## Danny (Dec 26, 2019)

Hello,

In Cubase Pro 10 & 10.5, when I pressed the record button, the play button is also automatically started. This is not what I want. I want that when I pressed record button, the play button (or the transport cursor) will not start automatically. The play button then will only start if I have pressed the keyboard.
In other DAW, when the record button is pressed, the play button is not automatically played.

What I meant with keyboard is MIDI Keyboard ( NI Komplete S88). 

Is there any configuration or how to setup Cubase, so when the record button is pressed, the played button will only start if I pressed any keys on the keyboard?

Thanks in advance for your helps.


----------



## labornvain (Dec 26, 2019)

When you say keyboard are you referring to the computer keyboard or a midi keyboard?

I'm assuming you mean the computer keyboard, which begs the question, what exactly are you trying to do?

The only time I can see that it would make sense to use a kind of record standby mode, where you press the record button but it doesn't start playing back, is when syncing to external devices with midi time code or SMPT.

Otherwise, having to push two buttons to do the same thing seems a bit redundant.


----------



## Danny (Dec 26, 2019)

labornvain said:


> When you say keyboard are you referring to the computer keyboard or a midi keyboard?
> 
> I'm assuming you mean the computer keyboard, which begs the question, what exactly are you trying to do?
> 
> ...



I have edited my question. What I meant with keyboard is MIDI Keyboard ( NI Komplete S88). 

In Cubase, there is "Activate External Sync" & project synchronization setup. I have tried with these two setup, unfortunately is not yet worked as I expected (I hope that the "playing" button will activate by the pressing of whatever Midi keyboard if the record button is pressed and not automatically played).


I have visited Steinberg/Cubase forum and I read that several people have asked this behavior to be implemented as a feature in the future Cubase version. Unfortunately until now this behavior is not implemented by Steinberg.


----------



## labornvain (Dec 26, 2019)

Dude, help me out here. You can't press a keyboard. You can press a button on the keyboard or you can press a key on the keyboard. I would really like to understand what you're talkin about.

If you are talking Cubase automatically starting recording when you begin to play notes on your midi keyboard, you might look into retrospective record mode.

You said that you found a thread where they're discussing this on the Cubase Forum. Perhaps if you posted a link to that, then it might help to understand what exactly you're trying to do.

Cheers.


----------



## kleotessard (Dec 26, 2019)

Danny said:


> Hello,
> 
> In Cubase Pro 10 & 10.5, when I pressed the record button, the play button is also automatically started. This is not what I want. I want that when I pressed record button, the play button (or the transport cursor) will not start automatically. The play button then will only start if I have pressed the keyboard.
> In other DAW, when the record button is pressed, the play button is not automatically played.
> ...



Hi !

If you want something like the Pro Tools "Wait For Note" feature, as you found out there is no equivalent in Cubase.
I desperately searched for this feature but unfortunately I found nothing, instead I use "Step Recording" and "Retrospective MIDI Record". Maybe we'll see this "Wait For Note" feature in a future version of Cubase but I'm not very confident.

Regards


----------



## Danny (Dec 26, 2019)

labornvain said:


> When you say keyboard are you referring to the computer keyboard or a midi keyboard?
> 
> I'm assuming you mean the computer keyboard, which begs the question, what exactly are you trying to do?
> 
> ...




@*labornvain*


I am afraid that you don't read my question.

Here is my quote from the very beginning of this thread, I will re-write it again  :

<Quote>
"Is there any configuration or how to setup Cubase, so *when the record button is pressed,* *the played button will only start* *if* *I pressed any keys on the keyboard*?
<UnQuote>

It's not too difficult to understand it, hopefully you can understand it (I've copied & pasted this question in Cubase Forum and fortunately many people can understand my question)


----------



## Danny (Dec 26, 2019)

kleotessard said:


> Hi !
> 
> If you want something like the Pro Tools "Wait For Note" feature, as you found out there is no equivalent in Cubase.
> I desperately searched for this feature but unfortunately I found nothing, instead I use "Step Recording" and "Retrospective MIDI Record". Maybe we'll see this "Wait For Note" feature in a future version of Cubase but I'm not very confident.
> ...



Yes, the "Wait For Note" feature. This has answered my question. Thanks a lot for your information!.

Regards,


----------



## labornvain (Dec 27, 2019)

Danny said:


> @*labornvain*
> 
> 
> I am afraid that you don't read my question.
> ...


Ah, my apologies. I missed that in your first post and only replied to your latest post.

Cheers.


----------



## EmmCeeSq (Apr 14, 2021)

Resurrecting this ancient zombie to see whether this is possible yet? Been forced to use pro tools for a thing, and while I much prefer Cubase, ‘wait for note’ is a killer feature in P/T


----------

